# Red Rose tea 72 pak @ $1.99 on sale @ Loblaws



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

This is Red Rose Orange Pekoe tea in it's tea bags.

A 216pak is $10.50 IIRC. It is $10 something for sure. 4 x 72 pak = 288pc IIRC my calculations in the store and came to something $7.30cents.

If you enjoy this tea stock up. I was at the Loblaws @ Don Mills & Eglinton.


----------

